# M8 & Lightroom "No photos were found to import."



## bob338 (Jan 27, 2010)

I got an M8 a few days ago and am having trouble importing the files into Lightroom. I updated to 2.6.1 this morning and I'm still getting the same "No photos were found to import" message. The camera has 2.''4 software, SD card is 8gigs. 

Before I updated it I was able to download a couple of times when I took a picture while the camera was connected and Lightroom was open. That won't work anymore.

I have not found a thread with this specific problem, but I only went through a few pages of the 5'' results from searching.


Any Ideas?

thanks.

bob


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you using a card reader ? or connecting directly to the camera ?

Try a card reader and see if that works, that will eliminate file compatibility issues. Then you can concentrate on the USB settings for the camera.


and... Welcome Aboard !


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you tried copying the files to a local harddrive and importing from there?


----------



## bob338 (Jan 27, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=9'56.msg6'997#msg6'997 date=126463'295]
Are you using a card reader ? or connecting directly to the camera ?
[/quote]

copying directly from the camera. should i be using a card reader?

bob


----------



## bob338 (Jan 27, 2010)

[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=9'56.msg6'998#msg6'998 date=126463'387]
Have you tried copying the files to a local harddrive and importing from there?
[/quote]

i don't know how to do this. i'm on a mac, using 1'.5.8. the camera does not show up on the desktop. is there another way to drag the files out of it? 

bob


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 27, 2010)

Many people have reported problems importing directly from the camera. Try a card reader, or even copy the file to a harddisk first and import from there.

Beat


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 27, 2010)

The camera won't show up on the desktop unless it has a USB setting to allow it to, this is usually called something like ' Mass Storage'. The default USB setting is probably MTP/PTP. You may not have a USB setting on the camera that allows 'Mass Storage'

Bob your profile says Windows but if you are on a Mac like you suggest in an earlier post then try using the Apple Image Capture application to copy the files to the desktop. Image Capture is part of the standard tool set on a Mac.


----------



## bob338 (Jan 27, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=9'56.msg61''5#msg61''5 date=1264631713]
The camera won't show up on the desktop unless it has a USB setting to allow it to, this is usually called something like ' Mass Storage'. The default USB setting is probably MTP/PTP. You may not have a USB setting on the camera that allows 'Mass Storage'

Bob your profile says Windows but if you are on a Mac like you suggest in an earlier post then try using the Apple Image Capture application to copy the files to the desktop. Image Capture is part of the standard tool set on a Mac.
[/quote]

i changed my profile to reflect what my computer is. 
i tried image capture and it finds ''' images to import. i know there 167 images in the camera, i can preview them in camera. 

any other ideas?

thanks in advance.

bob


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 27, 2010)

Was the card formatted in the camera ? Do you have another card you can test with ? Try formatting it in the camera and take a few test shots, then try LR & Image Capture again.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 27, 2010)

also... are you shooting in RAW or Jpeg ?  maybe try a test with both and see if we can narrow it down a bit.


----------



## bob338 (Jan 27, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=9'56.msg61''9#msg61''9 date=1264634'9']
Was the card formatted in the camera ? Do you have another card you can test with ? Try formatting it in the camera and take a few test shots, then try LR & Image Capture again.
[/quote]

the card was formatted in the camera.


----------



## bob338 (Jan 27, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=9'56.msg61'1'#msg61'1' date=1264634151]
also... are you shooting in RAW or Jpeg ?  maybe try a test with both and see if we can narrow it down a bit.
[/quote]

i have been shooting RAW & Jpeg Fine. after the trouble today i changed it to Jpeg Basic and it did not make a difference.

bob


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't see any USB settings in the User Manual. I would be inclined to format a spare card and test it as I suggested above.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 27, 2010)

also... have you tried the Leica Digital Capture utility to see if that can get them off the card. Once we have your images safely on a hardrive we can try stuff without the worry of losing them


----------



## bob338 (Jan 27, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=9'56.msg61'13#msg61'13 date=1264634811]
I can't see any USB settings in the User Manual. I would be inclined to format a spare card and test it as I suggested above.
[/quote]

i'll try a new card tonight and report back tomorrow. thanks for all the help!

bob


----------



## bob338 (Jan 28, 2010)

i plugged in the camera this morning and it works exactly as it should. weird.

i have ordered a card reader and am thinking about ordering some different cards. 

thanks for all the help. 

bob


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 29, 2010)

no problem, I would recommend you buy well-known cards and not cheapies.....


----------

